# Jubolee and Quickstep Havanese still active?



## Karen2sc (3 mo ago)

Hi I’m looking into reputable breeders in my area (northeast). I saw mentioned on here a few times jubolee, as well as Pam Sowa at Quickstep Havanese, but I can’t find website or contact info for them. Does anyone know if they’re still breeding Havanese?
Thanks in advance!
Karen


----------



## Tchotchke’s Tatti (Dec 27, 2020)

Jubo-lee is no longer breeding.


----------



## Karen2sc (3 mo ago)

Tchotchke’s Tatti said:


> Jubo-lee is no longer breeding.


Thank you


----------

